# Bender,adesso basta!ora basta davvero ... ora seguimi ...



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

Mò Basta.Adesso mi ascolti e fai come cazzo ti dico io.
Incominciamo da questo posto virtuale.VIA quel CAZZO di avatar,basta sto cazzo di robot che piange,via!
Si cambia avatar,ti metti un bel leone,un bel felino,un ragno,uno squalo,un cazzo di animale,che sa il cazzo del fatto suo.Non incominciare con orsacchiotti,conglietti,animaletti da forsennato pijanculo.CHIARO?

Poi,si cambia registro,basta piagnistei su qulla collezionafrenuli della tua ex,adesso mi fai il cazzo di favore che incominci ad importunare tutte le utenti di questo cazzo di forum,TUTTE, HAI LETTO BENE!!!

E non approcci soft da pijanculo seriale,NO!Incomincia ad osservare quelle che ti ispirano,e incominci a fare proposte OSCENE ED AGGRESSIVE.
Non inciominciare con stronzate romantiche,passeggiate,cene gelati,VAFFANCULO STA ROBA  da pijanculo contento,devi approcciare con: brutali pecorine,amplessi traumatici,orgasmi violenti,sfinteri sfranti,chiappe disperse,cappelle ammaccate,coglioni derattizzati CHIARO?CAZZONE TI è CHIARO?

Non ti deve interessare un cazzo se risulti offensivo o meno,devi colpire e attirare la loro attenazione,devi stizziacare le loro fantasie,devi carpire i loro desideri reconditi,i loro sopiti languori.Non incominciare con le solite richieste di pompini o pippette da pijanculo alla prime armi.

LE FORUMISTE PREMIATE DALLE ATTENZIONI DEL BENDER mi relazioneranno PRONTAMENTE,poi redigeremo un giudizio,e daremo un voto.Chiaramente ringrazio per la fattiva collaborazione.

Bender incomincia a mandare affanculo il zadig.Devi farlo senza motivo,Zadig è uno forte,devi incominciare da quelli forti,le prime volte le prenderai,BENE COSì,e non insultare con le solite cazzate da pijanculo virtuale,parti subito su mamme,mogli,nonne,e affini CAPITO CAZZONE?

Poi passerai all'amministraizione,devi rompere il cazzo A LECTER,NON DEVI TEMERE BAN PERMANENTI,anche qui ti voglio tosto non voglio LECCATE DI CULO,NE ASCELLA COMMOSSA,non voglio quell'atteggiamento servile e da pijanculo vicentino tipo quello del conte CHIARO CAZZONE?Adesso vado a farmi una cazzo di doccia che sono mesi che non mi pulisco il culo...poi torno e continuo....CHIARO CAZZONE?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò Basta.Adesso mi ascolti e fai come cazzo ti dico io.
> Incominciamo da questo posto virtuale.VIA quel CAZZO di avatar,basta *sto cazzo di robot che piange,via*!
> Si cambia avatar,ti metti un bel leone,un bel felino,un ragno,uno squalo,un cazzo di animale,che sa il cazzo del fatto suo.Non incominciare con orsacchiotti,conglietti,animaletti da forsennato pijanculo.CHIARO?
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*NO*

Ragazzi NO!Questo non è un 3d DA RIDERE.Questo è un 3d per uno che vuole salvare I SUOI COGLIONI.Quindi se avete da dare contributi seri,ben accetti,MA QUI NON c'è UN CAZZO DA RIDERE.Evitiamo batutte,stronzate,prese per il culo,cercate di darmi una mano,perchè ho i coglioni sull'orlo dell'oblio.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2015)

Appoggio il tutto.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*

Andiamo avanti:CHE è STO CAZZO DI NICKNAME?che è?un nick da pijanculo felice e contento.VIA IL NICK.Chiederò a LECTER IL CAMBIO DEL TUO NICK,bender STO CAZZO!Adesso ci vuole un nick tosto,tipo:IL NERO,ER CATENA,CABALLO,ROCCO,ADOLF,SANDOKAN,O'TIRADRITTO,O'NTUFATO,O'MALOMMO,MOLOSSO,insomma qualcosa di forte.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> Appoggio il tutto.


Grazie.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andiamo avanti:CHE è STO CAZZO DI NICKNAME?che è?un nick da pijanculo felice e contento.VIA IL NICK.Chiederò a LECTER IL CAMBIO DEL TUO NICK,bender STO CAZZO!Adesso ci vuole un nick tosto,tipo:IL NERO,ER CATENA,CABALLO,ROCCO,ADOLF,SANDOKAN,O'TIRADRITTO,O'NTUFATO,O'MALOMMO,MOLOSSO,insomma qualcosa di forte.


Sandokan. Oppure puo lasciare l avatar e fare robocop. O terminator...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

Comunque la cosa dell'avatar gliel'avevo detta pure io l'altro giorno. Non si può dai. 
Secondo me è una battaglia persa, ci si crogiola in quel brodo di lacrime.
Finchè sarà convinto che così facendo attirerà l'attenzione della ex, non ne uscirà.
A Bendereeeeee!!!
Lo sai quand'è che lei ti contatterà di sua volontà? (il che non significa che voglia tornare con te, ma solo che è curiosa o rosica) Quando vedrà che hai donne che ti ronzano intorno.
Esempio pratico:
il giorno del mio compleanno un'amica in comune con la mia ex mi ha scritto una cosa carina su Facebook.
Tempo tre minuti e mi è arrivato un messaggio privato di Lady Godiva: "puoi aspirare a molto di più".
ROSICANO SEMPRE QUANDO NON SONO PIU' AL CENTRO DEL TUO PISELLO.
SEMPRE!!!!
Pure se di te non gliene frega nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.



Appoggio pure io.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*ER NERO!*

NERO PERCHè TU DA OGGI PER MER SEI:" ER NERO",adesso passiamo un attimo al reale.COME STAI AD ASPETTO?vabbè non mi frega UN CAZZO.
Andiamo dal BARBIERE, CAPELLI COME JENNI DI GOMORRA,E STI CAZZI SE TI STANNO BENE O MALE,POI CI FACCIAMO UN BEL PIERCING:uno al naso,brillantino lato sinstro del naso,orecchino lato destro,zircone su incisivo sinistro,ASCELLA RIGOROSAMENTE PEZZATA E COMMOSSA.

Poi andiamo di tatuaggi:ti fai tatuare un bel gladiatore romano con il cazzo di fuori sul braccio destro,poi ti fai tatuare sul lato sinistro il tuo nome e la scritta:ti voglio bene.....

Poi altro tatuaggio:una freccia nera che parte dallo sterno che indica il tuo membro,alla fine della freccia questa scritta:SELF SERVICE,chiaro stronzone?

Altro tatuaggio altezza cuore,un punto interogativo e BASTA.Mi chiederai perchè?......così attiri l'attenzione e magari qualcuna ti chiede erchè un punto interrogativo sul cuore?

RISPOSTAerchè quello esclamativo sta in mezzo alle gambe bella.CHIARO COGLIONE?

LE DONNE VANNO STUPITE,sorprese,TU SEI UN ARCOBALENO BIANCO E NERO....Guarda me ,QUANTI CAZZI DI COLORI HO?

BASTA CON QUESTO ATTEGGIAMENTO DIMESSO DA PIJANCULO SERENO,BASTA,devi essere brillante,carismatico,mellifluo,stronzo,sottile,simpatico,CREATIVO,cazzo tu sei monotematico,devi ESSERE SPUMEGGIANTE,LE DONNE SOLO A LEGGERTI DEVONO ESSERE PERVASE DAI BRIVIDI,DEVONO PENSARE:CAZZO IL NERO....che testa,chje spessore,che carisma,che polo attrattivo,che cazzo.....CHIARO COGLIONAZZO?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*ER NERO!*

E non incominciarmi a fagocitare i coglioni con domande del cazzo,del tipo:ma lo hai fatto?io nel mio passato ho fatto tanto,e tu sei all'inizio,QUINDI O TE NE VAI AFFANCULO O MI ASCOLTI E FAI QUELLO CHE TI DICO.


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NERO PERCHè TU DA OGGI PER MER SEI:" ER NERO",adesso passiamo un attimo al reale.COME STAI AD ASPETTO?vabbè non mi frega UN CAZZO.
> Andiamo dal BARBIERE, CAPELLI COME JENNI DI GOMORRA,E STI CAZZI SE TI STANNO BENE O MALE,POI CI FACCIAMO UN BEL PIERCING:uno al naso,brillantino lato sinstro del naso,orecchino lato destro,zircone su incisivo sinistro,ASCELLA RIGOROSAMENTE PEZZATA E COMMOSSA.
> 
> Poi andiamo di tatuaggi:ti fai tatuare un bel gladiatore romano con il cazzo di fuori sul braccio destro,poi ti fai tatuare sul lato sinistro il tuo nome e la scritta:ti voglio bene.....
> ...


Solo a leggere ho avuto un orgasmo....


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Solo a leggere ho avuto un orgasmo....


Posso avere la tua collaborazione?
Sincera:ti eccita di più un uomo brillante,sicuro,carismatico che ti guarda dentro e capisce.... o un pijanculo amorfo,senza spessore,inscuro e complessato?


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avere la tua collaborazione?
> *Sincera:ti eccita di più un uomo brillante,sicuro,carismatico che ti guarda dentro e capisce.*... o un pijanculo amorfo,senza spessore,inscuro e complessato?


Ovvio che preferisco il tipo nel neretto.....Quelli piagnucolosi e insicuri
non li sopporto proprio.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NERO PERCHè TU DA OGGI PER MER SEI:" ER NERO",adesso passiamo un attimo al reale.COME STAI AD ASPETTO?vabbè non mi frega UN CAZZO.
> Andiamo dal BARBIERE, CAPELLI COME JENNI DI GOMORRA,E STI CAZZI SE TI STANNO BENE O MALE,POI CI FACCIAMO UN BEL PIERCING:uno al naso,brillantino lato sinstro del naso,orecchino lato destro,zircone su incisivo sinistro,ASCELLA RIGOROSAMENTE PEZZATA E COMMOSSA.
> 
> Poi andiamo di tatuaggi:ti fai tatuare un bel gladiatore romano con il cazzo di fuori sul braccio destro,poi ti fai tatuare sul lato sinistro il tuo nome e la scritta:ti voglio bene.....
> ...




Ti prego.....sto ridendo con le lacrime, fermati abbi pietà di me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Ti prego.....sto ridendo con le lacrime, fermati abbi pietà di me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Trovi la cosa divertente?
MI DEVO INCAZZARE?Io ho cominciato così e adesso dove sono arrivato?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ovvio che preferisco il tipo nel neretto.....Quelli piagnucolosi e insicuri
> non li sopporto proprio.


Io continuo:sei single..... con chi usciresti una sera  cena?con OSCURO o BENDER?e HO SCRITTO CENA, dando per scontato il dopocena....


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò Basta.Adesso mi ascolti e fai come cazzo ti dico io.
> Incominciamo da questo posto virtuale.VIA quel CAZZO di avatar,basta sto cazzo di robot che piange,via!
> Si cambia avatar,ti metti un bel leone,un bel felino,un ragno,uno squalo,un cazzo di animale,che sa il cazzo del fatto suo.Non incominciare con orsacchiotti,conglietti,animaletti da forsennato pijanculo.CHIARO?
> 
> ...


l'immagine dell'avatar l'ho cambiata da un paio di giorni
il personaggio di bender, è il personaggio più cinico, menefreghista e sociopatico che ci sia


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*NO*



Bender ha detto:


> l'immagine dell'avatar l'ho cambiata da un paio di giorni
> il personaggio di bender, è il personaggio più cinico, menefreghista e sociopatico che ci sia


NO ADESSO SI FA COME DICO IO.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovi la cosa divertente?
> MI DEVO INCAZZARE?Io ho cominciato così e *adesso dove sono arrivato?*


Questo me lo devi dire te


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Questo me lo devi dire te


E non posso scriverlo,ma le pippe sono decisamente una scelta personale....


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> NERO PERCHè TU DA OGGI PER MER SEI:" ER NERO",adesso passiamo un attimo al reale.COME STAI AD ASPETTO?vabbè non mi frega UN CAZZO.
> Andiamo dal BARBIERE, CAPELLI COME JENNI DI GOMORRA,E STI CAZZI SE TI STANNO BENE O MALE,POI CI FACCIAMO UN BEL PIERCING:uno al naso,brillantino lato sinstro del naso,orecchino lato destro,zircone su incisivo sinistro,ASCELLA RIGOROSAMENTE PEZZATA E COMMOSSA.
> 
> Poi andiamo di tatuaggi:ti fai tatuare un bel gladiatore romano con il cazzo di fuori sul braccio destro,poi ti fai tatuare sul lato sinistro il tuo nome e la scritta:ti voglio bene.....
> ...


sei curioso di vedere come sono?avevo fatto un esperimento già un mese fa o giù di li, per vedere se qualcuno se ne fosse accorto e perchè non ho nulla da nascondere, se guardi il mio profilo vedi come sono, il tatuaggi col mio nome e ti voglio bene e il coglionazzo mi ricordano molto i film di fantozzi, la scena della partita a biliardo col mega direttore.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mfbdune5jA
minuto 5.40


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*NO*



Bender ha detto:


> sei curioso di vedere come sono?avevo fatto un esperimento già un mese fa o giù di li, per vedere se qualcuno se ne fosse accorto e perchè non ho nulla da nascondere, se guardi il mio profilo vedi come sono, il tatuaggi col mio nome e ti voglio bene e il coglionazzo mi ricordano molto i film di fantozzi, la scena della partita a biliardo col mega direttore.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mfbdune5jA
> minuto 5.40


Ok,va bene i film di fantozzi....ma BASTA!Adesso ti vedi 5 film porno al giorno,devi svenire con il cazzo fra le mani....


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avere la tua collaborazione?
> Sincera*:ti eccita di più un uomo brillante,sicuro,carismatico che ti guarda dentro e capisce.... o un pijanculo amorfo,senza spessore,inscuro e complessato*?


vabbè a questo punto chiedile pure se preferisce la merda o la cioccolata


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè a questo punto chiedile pure se preferisce la merda o la cioccolata


Certo noi diamo per scontata la cosa,ma ER NERO?


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sei curioso di vedere come sono?avevo fatto un esperimento già un mese fa o giù di li, per vedere se qualcuno se ne fosse accorto e perchè non ho nulla da nascondere, se guardi il mio profilo vedi come sono, il tatuaggi col mio nome e ti voglio bene e il coglionazzo mi ricordano molto i film di fantozzi, la scena della partita a biliardo col mega direttore.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mfbdune5jA
> minuto 5.40



un bel tipo, secondo me!
tu come ti vedi?


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè a questo punto chiedile pure se preferisce la merda o la cioccolata


Guarda che ci sono donne che preferiscono uscire a cena col caso umano eh...poi si lamentano...


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io continuo:sei single..... con chi usciresti una sera  cena?con OSCURO o BENDER?e HO SCRITTO CENA, dando per scontato il dopocena....


Con Oscuro ovvio...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo noi diamo per scontata la cosa,ma ER NERO?


bella domanda... ma nun era mejo er freddo?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che ci sono donne che preferiscono uscire a cena col caso umano eh...poi si lamentano...


dici le crocerossine?


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dici le crocerossine?


Quelle!


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo noi diamo per scontata la cosa,ma ER NERO?


il mio nick non si cambia non esiste proprio è quello con cui sono arrivato mi piace.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnjUpU3tnHI


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quelle!


che poi ai casi umani invece che aiutarli li affossano ancora di più


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quelle!


Nicka ti ispira quanche porcheria er nero?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> un bel tipo, secondo me!
> tu come ti vedi?


COSA TI ISPIRA er nero?


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka ti ispira quanche porcheria er nero?


Per niente...:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi ai casi umani invece che aiutarli li affossano ancora di più


Il "bello" è che si affossano vicendevolmente!


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> COSA TI ISPIRA er nero?



che secondo me starebbe meglio con una camicia
ma io sono noiosa


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il "bello" è che si affossano vicendevolmente!


si vero... un mutuo sprofondare, abbracciati e piangenti nell'abisso cosmico della sfiga universale


----------



## free (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vero... un mutuo sprofondare, abbracciati e piangenti nell'abisso cosmico della sfiga universale



ma la vuoi smettere??


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vero... un mutuo sprofondare, abbracciati e piangenti nell'abisso cosmico della sfiga universale


Mi sto commuovendo!!!


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuù hai perfettamente ragione, conta sul mio appoggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> che secondo me starebbe meglio con una camicia
> ma io sono noiosa


Comunque è un bel ragazzone, dai.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la vuoi smettere??


è che il caso umano se incoccia nella crocerossina è fottuto... non ha più speranze, è condannato a tormenti inenarrabili  deve sperare di beccare quella che gli fa tirare il lenzuolo su per il culo... che grande licenza poetica tra l'altro, non mi ricordo se fosse di oscuro o zadig!


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque è un bel ragazzone, dai.



Infatti, un sacco di menate per nulla :facepalm::facepalm:

Gli mando un pvt, tanto a me basta che respiri.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è che il *caso umano se incoccia nella crocerossina è fottuto*... non ha più speranze, è condannato a tormenti inenarrabili  deve sperare di beccare quella che gli fa tirare il lenzuolo su per il culo... che grande licenza poetica tra l'altro, non mi ricordo se fosse di oscuro o zadig!


essì perchè poi le crocerossine, se non riescono ad operare la guarigione, si sfogano con il chirurgo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Infatti, un sacco di menate per nulla :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Gli mando un pvt, tanto a me basta che respiri.....


questa non me l'aspettavo
che sguuuupppp


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque è un bel ragazzone, dai.


Io m'aspettavo il robot...

Bender, ma vai a quel paese!!!! Ma che diamine...


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è che il caso umano se incoccia nella crocerossina è fottuto... non ha più speranze, è condannato a tormenti inenarrabili  deve sperare di beccare quella che gli fa tirare il lenzuolo su per il culo... che grande licenza poetica tra l'altro, non mi ricordo se fosse di oscuro o zadig!


era zadig


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io m'aspettavo il robot...
> 
> Bender, ma vai a quel paese!!!! Ma che diamine...


è più di un mese che è li quella foto

	
	
		
		
	


	




io sarò tutto quello che volete, ma esisto e non mi nascondo, anche perchè non ho mai fatto nulla di male e se qualcuno mi riconoscesse non ne ho paura


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa non me l'aspettavo
> che sguuuupppp



Non sai nulla di me, se vieni a lavorare da Leroy Marlin ti offro un caffè e parliamo a quattr'occhi :singleeye:


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è più di un mese che è li quella foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è più di un mese che è li quella foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che tu esista non ho dubbi, è il come esisti che mi perplime...


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hai?


31 perchè?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> era zadig


ah ecco


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che tu esista non ho dubbi, è il come esisti che mi perplime...


io non vado bene per quello che sono e ok ci può stare, LDS che dovrebbe essere il mio opposto non ti va a genio nemmeno lui, almeno da quello che ho letto.
bo fammi capire chi ti va a genio


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Non sai nulla di me, se vieni a lavorare da Leroy Marlin ti offro un caffè e parliamo a quattr'occhi :singleeye:


... se me lo dici così mi fai tremare i baffi dall'emozione


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> essì perchè poi le crocerossine, se non riescono ad operare la guarigione, si sfogano con il chirurgo...


poraccio...


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> 31 perchè?


Sembri più giovane dalla foto, allora, visto la tua età ti potrei consigliare sul forum, avendole provate, (l'ordine è del tutto casuale ) queste utentesse:

- Eratò
- Nicka
- Simy
- Fantastica (occhio alle recensioni post trombata però....)
- Banshee
- Drusilla
- Traccia
- Lizzi (con questa prima una bella bottiglia di VOV)

Appena ne inanello altre ti aggiorno :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non vado bene per quello che sono e ok ci può stare, LDS che dovrebbe essere il mio opposto non ti va a genio nemmeno lui, almeno da quello che ho letto.
> bo fammi capire chi ti va a genio


alè, Bender all'attacco su Nicka, primo tentativo di intortaggio.
Guarda mò la cura di Oscuro che sta facendo effetto...


----------



## drusilla (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sembri più giovane dalla foto, allora, visto la tua età ti potrei consigliare sul forum, avendole provate, (l'ordine è del tutto casuale ) queste utentesse:
> 
> - Eratò
> - Nicka
> ...


Homer non ti dico di no perché il ragazzo non è per niente male e a me piacciono i yogurtini, ma io sarei over 40....


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che tu esista non ho dubbi, è il come esisti che mi perplime...


scusate ma dov è la foto di Bender?? io non l'ho vistaaa


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

fate un circolo con i carri attorno a Bender, SUBITO.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... se me lo dici così mi fai tremare *i baffi* dall'emozione


I baffi??  Madooooooo, se vieni nel reparto giardinaggio, vendiamo un nuovo decespugliatore, lo potresti usare anche per le parti intime, le clienti mi dicono che non arrossisce


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io non vado bene per quello che sono e ok ci può stare, LDS che dovrebbe essere il mio opposto non ti va a genio nemmeno lui, almeno da quello che ho letto.
> bo fammi capire chi ti va a genio


LDS è un pirla... Dov'è??? Ridatemi LDS!!!
A me vanno a genio quelli che hanno un minimo di piglio, non mi piacciono gli zerbini e non piace chi si piange addosso senza muoversi di un millimetro. Ma non è cattiveria...è questione che vedere ragazzi della mia età che sembra non abbiano voglia di vivere mi fa venire la depressione.
Credimi, io ti capisco e capisco cosa vuol dire stare appresso a una persona anni, ma devi smollarti.
Facci caso, tutti ti dicono la stessa identica cosa, ognuno a modo suo...chi lo fa con gentilezza, chi con meno, chi sfottendoti, chi mandandoti affanculo, ma il sunto è sempre quello. Ti rendi conto che sono tutti concordi nei tuoi confronti? Ragionaci. Ma ragionaci e attivati...che mettersi lì a dire "vabbè, mi dicono tutti così, pazienza" non ti serve a nulla di nulla. Sei giovane, non sei un brutto ragazzo, esci! Pancia in dentro e petto in fuori e sorridi porca di quella porca! Manda affanculo la tua ex, non la dimenticherai mai, è stata un pezzo della tua vita. Porta con te solo il bello che ti ha dato, ma cambia pagina! 
Vivi Bender!


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

*BENDER*

OK. Ho visto la tua foto mi unisco al coro de MA VA A QUEL PAESE.

so che l'aspetto fisico non è certo garanzia di successo ma porca puttana non sei affatto male, buttati..!!


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sembri più giovane dalla foto, allora, visto la tua età ti potrei consigliare sul forum, avendole provate, (l'ordine è del tutto casuale ) queste utentesse:
> 
> - Eratò
> - Nicka
> ...


la foto è recente l'avevo fatta per badoo, purtroppo senza barba sembro più piccolo ai mè.


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sembri più giovane dalla foto, allora, visto la tua età ti potrei consigliare sul forum, avendole provate, (l'ordine è del tutto casuale ) queste utentesse:
> 
> - Eratò
> - Nicka
> ...


We! Ma non s'era detto "discrezione"!?


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la foto è recente l'avevo fatta per badoo, purtroppo senza barba sembro più piccolo ai mè.


Anche io senza barba sembro più giovane...sono guai!


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sembri più giovane dalla foto, allora, visto la tua età ti potrei consigliare sul forum, avendole provate, (l'ordine è del tutto casuale ) queste utentesse:
> 
> - Eratò
> - Nicka
> ...


Homer ma ci fai tanare così? mo che je dico a Strak? dovevamo andare a buttarci dal ponte dell'industria insieme sto week end...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> We! Ma non s'era detto "discrezione"!?



Beh, vista la situazione possiamo chiudere un occhio :up:


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Beh, vista la situazione possiamo chiudere un occhio :up:


Vabbene!!!


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Homer non ti dico di no perché il ragazzo non è per niente male e a me piacciono i yogurtini, ma io sarei over 40....


è la foto che è venuta bene,non ho quello sguardo di solito

	
	
		
		
	


	












ho seguito tipo un tutorial


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la foto è recente l'avevo fatta per badoo, purtroppo senza barba sembro più piccolo ai mè.


MA LASCIA STARE BADOO che è fatto per altro e soprattutto per altri.
Vai per locali che con quel faccino lì non hai bisogno di altro se non di farti vedere.
e sii te stesso, sii contento di te stesso che sei un bravo ragazzo e non hai nulla da temere appunto.
La fila ti trovi dietro, LA FILA.
maremma maiala, ma pensa te.
Fossi mio figlio ti farei uscir di casa a calci nel culo, con immutato affetto, si intende.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS è un pirla... Dov'è??? Ridatemi LDS!!!
> A me vanno a genio quelli che hanno un minimo di piglio, non mi piacciono gli zerbini e non piace chi si piange addosso senza muoversi di un millimetro. Ma non è cattiveria...è questione che vedere ragazzi della mia età che sembra non abbiano voglia di vivere mi fa venire la depressione.
> Credimi, io ti capisco e capisco cosa vuol dire stare appresso a una persona anni, ma devi smollarti.
> Facci caso, tutti ti dicono la stessa identica cosa, ognuno a modo suo...chi lo fa con gentilezza, chi con meno, chi sfottendoti, chi mandandoti affanculo, ma il sunto è sempre quello. Ti rendi conto che sono tutti concordi nei tuoi confronti? Ragionaci. Ma ragionaci e attivati...che mettersi lì a dire "vabbè, mi dicono tutti così, pazienza" non ti serve a nulla di nulla. Sei giovane, non sei un brutto ragazzo, esci! Pancia in dentro e petto in fuori e sorridi porca di quella porca! Manda affanculo la tua ex, non la dimenticherai mai, è stata un pezzo della tua vita. Porta con te solo il bello che ti ha dato, ma cambia pagina!
> Vivi Bender!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> Homer ma ci fai tanare così? mo che je dico a Strak? dovevamo andare a buttarci dal ponte dell'industria insieme sto week end...:rotfl::rotfl:


ALLORA.Ban tu sei una delle ultime arrivate,ti chiederei di vincere un pò di timidezza,al di là dei tuoi gusti estetici,sei single....Er nero ti ispira una notte di sesso?


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS è un pirla... Dov'è??? Ridatemi LDS!!!
> A me vanno a genio quelli che hanno un minimo di piglio, non mi piacciono gli zerbini e non piace chi si piange addosso senza muoversi di un millimetro. Ma non è cattiveria...è questione che vedere ragazzi della mia età che sembra non abbiano voglia di vivere mi fa venire la depressione.
> Credimi, io ti capisco e capisco cosa vuol dire stare appresso a una persona anni, ma devi smollarti.
> Facci caso, tutti ti dicono la stessa identica cosa, ognuno a modo suo...chi lo fa con gentilezza, chi con meno, chi sfottendoti, chi mandandoti affanculo, ma il sunto è sempre quello. Ti rendi conto che sono tutti concordi nei tuoi confronti? Ragionaci. Ma ragionaci e attivati...che mettersi lì a dire "vabbè, mi dicono tutti così, pazienza" non ti serve a nulla di nulla. Sei giovane, non sei un brutto ragazzo, esci! Pancia in dentro e petto in fuori e sorridi porca di quella porca! Manda affanculo la tua ex, non la dimenticherai mai, è stata un pezzo della tua vita. Porta con te solo il bello che ti ha dato, ma cambia pagina!
> Vivi Bender!


ma è da un paio di giorni che l'ho accettato, è finita basta.
il fatto di sentirmi dire che quei 14 anni vita non erano bè quello non mi va giù, posso capire gli ultimi due, ma fare conto unico non mi sembra giusto, sarà che forse voleva liberarsi di mè.
comunque ora stop è così


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*ER NERO!*



Bender ha detto:


> è la foto che è venuta bene,non ho quello sguardo di solito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coglionazzo sul pezzo.

OGGI HAI DA FARE,TI VAI A FARE UN BEL PIECING SUI COGLIONI PERCHè fa molto PORNODIVO TI è CHIARO?Per stasera ti voglio con un coglione luccicante.

ANDIAMO OLTRE.Basta con questo atteggiamento dimesso....ADESSO OGNI VOLTA CHE ESCI DI CASA,TASSATIVAMENTE:   OVATTA NELLE MUTANDE

OVATTA NELLE MUTANDE,CHIARO IL CONCETTO?Devi girare con un BEL PACCO MODIFICATO,LA GEWNTE DEVE PENSARE:GUARDA IL NERO CHE CAZZO DI CAZZO.CHIARO COGLIONAZZO?


----------



## Traccia (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sembri più giovane dalla foto, allora, visto la tua età ti potrei consigliare sul forum, avendole provate, (l'ordine è del tutto casuale ) queste utentesse:
> 
> - Eratò
> - Nicka
> ...


...mi avevi detto che ero l'unica...che amavi solo me...invece mi hai usata, sedotta e tradita!!!
Bruto


Bender ha detto:


> è la foto che è venuta bene,non ho quello sguardo di solito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MA SEI CARINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ma che caxxo piagni????? pure piskello!!! dai su. Ma per piacere!!!!!!!!!!
mi piace tanto la cresta...puoi metterli anche più sparati i capelli, ti stanno bene!! con barba incolta secondo me ancora meglio!
dai su!!! 
apri quella porta, oggi è anche una bella giornata e beato te che puoi andare a spasso al sole, e VIVI
che la vita è un mozzico


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ALLORA.Ban tu sei una delle ultime arrivate,ti chiederei di vincere un pò di timidezza,al di là dei tuoi gusti estetici,sei single....Er nero ti ispira una notte di sesso?


ok, a prescindere dai miei gusti e dal fatto che sono semi impegnata, dunque:

*NO*

si piange addosso, si lamenta, si zerbina.. me lo immagino che te chiede pure "t'è piaciuto??" post trombata e proprio no.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> ...mi avevi detto che ero l'unica...che amavi solo me...invece mi hai usata, sedotta e tradita!!!
> Bruto
> 
> 
> ...


Oò...e dajie un pò pure te.QUESTO NON STA ALLE ELEMENTARI SU!DECISA....PIERCING AD UN COGLIONE CHE TE NE PARE?SU...BASTA CONVENEVOLI DA PIJANCULO DAI....!


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oò...e dajie un pò pure te.QUESTO NON STA ALLE ELEMENTARI SU!DECISA....PIERCING AD UN COGLIONE CHE TE NE PARE?SU...BASTA CONVENEVOLI DA PIJANCULO DAI....!


Su un coglione fa effetto asimmetrico, meglio sulla cappella...


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*si*



banshee ha detto:


> ok, a prescindere dai miei gusti e dal fatto che sono semi impegnata, dunque:
> 
> *NO*
> 
> si piange addosso, si lamenta, si zerbina.. me lo immagino che te chiede pure "t'è piaciuto??" post trombata e proprio no.


Ipotizzavo...al di là dei tuoi impegni. NERO CHE CAZZO T'AVEVO SCRITTO?scrivo cazzate?Dai, ban è appena entrata....!


Ban ho bisogno di un parere.Piercing ad un coglione che te ne pare?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Su un coglione fa effetto asimmetrico, meglio sulla cappella...




OTTIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!IO ho pensato al sottocapella,fra frenulo e sottocappella...!NICKA SEI DA 9.5.Sei un talento.


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipotizzavo...al di là dei tuoi impegni. NERO CHE CAZZO T'AVEVO SCRITTO?scrivo cazzate?Dai, ban è appena entrata....!
> 
> 
> Ban ho bisogno di un parere.Piercing ad un coglione che te ne pare?


te l'appoggio, ma quello con gli spuntoni. Deve mandà il messaggio alla donna che "me ne frega cavoli se te faccio male"


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> OTTIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!IO ho pensato al sottocapella,f*ra frenulo e sottocappella*...!NICKA SEI DA 9.5.Sei un talento.



Mò tu spiegami come cazzo si fa ad infilare un piercing in quel punto, con la pistola degli orecchini?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> te l'appoggio, ma quello con gli spuntoni. Deve mandà il messaggio alla donna che "me ne frega cavoli se te faccio male"



ECCOLO IL TALENTO,CAZZO ECCOLO!:up::up::up::uperfetta!IO POSSO ANCHE CANCELLARMI!


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Mò tu spiegami come cazzo si fa ad infilare un piercing in quel punto, con la pistola degli orecchini?


iO CI SONO RIUSCITO SENZA PROBLEMI.


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCOLO IL TALENTO,CAZZO ECCOLO!:up::up::up::uperfetta!IO POSSO ANCHE CANCELLARMI!


non ce provà :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*si*



banshee ha detto:


> non ce provà :carneval:


Cara mia....ho bisogno di nuovi stimoli.


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara mia....ho bisogno di nuovi stimoli.


appunto, ci stiamo noi nuovi a fare macello :carneval::carneval:

tra l'altro, parli molto bene di Zadig.. a me m'ha semi insultato appena arrivata ma già non me se copre più..


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2015)

Anche io appoggio


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Mò tu spiegami come cazzo si fa ad infilare un piercing in quel punto, con la pistola degli orecchini?


Mai fatto un piercing? Mica si fanno con la pistola...ago e via!
Voto per un bel "prince Albert"!


----------



## Traccia (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oò...e dajie un pò pure te.QUESTO NON STA ALLE ELEMENTARI SU!DECISA....PIERCING AD UN COGLIONE CHE TE NE PARE?SU...BASTA CONVENEVOLI DA PIJANCULO DAI....!


avoja!!
lo trovo mooooolto intraprendente... ed anche tanto maschio uomo DURO...per non contare che si potrebbe ben prestare a giochi ravvicinati...solleticare la curiosità e far sentire una donna con accanto un Uomo cazzuto....
l'appoggio... grrrrrr...


(...ahò, va bene così???)


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la foto è recente l'avevo fatta per badoo, purtroppo senza barba sembro più piccolo ai mè.


Caro Bender,
le donne bisogna saperle prendere.
Un po' come una smartTV, sai che ci puoi fare un sacco di cose belle ma se non le sai manovrare rischi di non vedere neppure Raiuno. Che non sarebbe una gran perdita, per carità, ma almeno Sanremo... lo vedrai, no? Giusto per avere qualcosa di cui spettegolare il giorno dopo in ufficio.
Allora, dai retta a me che non ho mai capito un cazzo di donne e proprio per questo posso dire la mia.
Già una cosa mi stupisce, che si dice che bisogna sapere prendere le donne mentre per gli uomini non vale lo stesso concetto. Eppure, prova a farti fare un pompino da un'incapace con i denti affilati e concorderai che dovrebbe valere sicuramente lo stesso anche per gli uomini...
E invece no. Perché le donne si dice che amino gli stronzi.
Tu lo sei? 
Evidentemente no.
Se sei carino e non ti fila nessuno e stai lì ancora a pensare a una ex sicuramente non sei stronzo.
E allora cosa sei? Ma soprattutto cos'è uno stronzo?
Tutto è colpa dei primi approcci adolescenziali. 
A 13 anni provi con una a cui non piaci, lei ti dice che sei un maniaco a saltarle addosso, così con la successiva vai cauto e tranquillo, ma siccome tu le piaci e lei va in bianco sempre alle amiche va a raccontare che sei frocio perché non ci provi.
Allora tu che non capisci un cazzo di quello che è successo cominci a sparare a caso nel mucchio delle donne per trovare una risposta alla domanda che tutti i ragazzi prima o poi si pongono (secondo il Teorema di Ferradini): cosa cazzo pensano le donne, ma soprattutto cosa non dicono le donne. In realtà gli ormoni non stanno lì a menarsela tanto per cercare di capire e comandano loro e quindi questa è una giustificazione.
E te ne infili una dietro l'altra. Questo fa di te in poco tempo uno stronzo, per le donne.
E più te ne fai più ne molli, più altre ti cercano e più nei loro commenti diventi uno stronzo.
Se invece scegli la strada delle pippe nel bagno, rapidamente diventi uno sfigato.
E non ti caga nessuna. 
Già, perché le ragazze se ne stanno lì ad aspettare i ragazzi e li selezionano. Ovviamente a presentarsi in percentuale maggiore sono quelli che sparano nel mucchio, gli stronzi, che sanno raccontare meglio le balle che tutte le donne si aspettano di sentirsi dire. Quindi alla fine ci sono un certo numero di ragazzi che se le passano tutte (quelle passabili intendo) mentre un più che discreto numero fa tappezzeria per anni e si mette a studiare filosofia con passione.
Almeno fino ai 30 anni, quando le donne dopo essersi passate tutti gli stronzi di turno ed essere andate in crisi, trovano un ex sfigato, decidono che è perfetto per farci una famiglia, si maritano e...
Dopo qualche anno, gli stronzi dell'epoca ritornano.
Magari sposati a loro volta... continuano comunque a sparare nel mucchio.
E le donne... ci ricascano.
Bender, sei giovane e puoi scegliere.
Se proprio non vuoi diventare gay, almeno un po' stronzo... provaci, dai.
E' tutta un'altra vita.
Bender fa veramente cagare come nick e la foto pure.
Pure peggio del mio avatar.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io appoggio


No....tu mi servi...No!Tu mi devi aiutare.


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

*esco*



Traccia ha detto:


> ...mi avevi detto che ero l'unica...che amavi solo me...invece mi hai usata, sedotta e tradita!!!
> Bruto
> 
> 
> ...


ma io esco di casa quasi tutti i giorni,magari mi guardo anche in giro e qualche sorriso lo ricevo per strada, ma finisce li,un po di giorni fa vagavo senza meta, mi fermano due ragazze per chiedermi dov'era un locale dove fanno la farinata, era li a due passi, ma era chiuso così mi hanno chiesto se conoscevo un altro posto, mi è venuto in  mente e le ho accompagnate, ma poi arrivati bo le ho salutate e basta.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Traccia ha detto:


> avoja!!
> lo trovo mooooolto intraprendente... ed anche tanto maschio uomo DURO...per non contare che si potrebbe ben prestare a giochi ravvicinati...solleticare la curiosità e far sentire una donna con accanto un Uomo cazzuto....
> l'appoggio... grrrrrr...
> 
> ...


Si,adesso vai di tuo,cosa ti eccita di un uomo su,consiglia bender sulle tue voglie nascoste nel tuo io più profondo...DAJIE QUALCOSA DI DURO....


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io esco di casa quasi tutti i giorni,magari mi guardo anche in giro e qualche sorriso lo ricevo per strada, ma finisce li,un po di giorni fa vagavo senza meta, mi fermano due ragazze per chiedermi dov'era un locale dove fanno la farinata, era li a due passi, ma era chiuso così mi hanno chiesto se conoscevo un altro posto, mi è venuto in  mente e le ho accompagnate, ma poi arrivati bo le ho salutate e basta.


CAZZO NO






Un locale dove fanno la farinata??????


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai fatto un piercing? Mica si fanno con la pistola...ago e via!
> Voto per un bel "prince Albert"!



No, quello mi manca, io sono tatutato assai, perciò nell'immaginario universale un TAMARRO GALEOTTO


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Caro Bender,
> le donne bisogna saperle prendere.
> Un po' come una smartTV, sai che ci puoi fare un sacco di cose belle ma se non le sai manovrare rischi di non vedere neppure Raiuno. Che non sarebbe una gran perdita, per carità, ma almeno Sanremo... lo vedrai, no? Giusto per avere qualcosa di cui spettegolare il giorno dopo in ufficio.
> Allora, dai retta a me che non ho mai capito un cazzo di donne e proprio per questo posso dire la mia.
> ...


Danny quoto tutto....MA NON TOCCARMI LE PIPPE.LE PIPPE SONO STATA LA MIA FORTUNA,IL MIO DETERRENTE PSICOLOGICO,PER NON AVERE DIPENDENZA DALLE DONNE,VIZIO SI, DIPENDENZA MAI.LE PIPPE SONO IL MIO CALMANTE,SONO LA MIA GRATIFICAZIONE,TOCCATEMI TUTTU MA LE PIPPE PROPRIO NO.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> No, quello mi manca, io sono tatutato assai, perciò nell'immaginario universale un TAMARRO GALEOTTO


Io dietro la schiena ho tatuato un cazzo enorme e c'è scrittoAVANTI è PEGGIO....!


----------



## Traccia (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io esco di casa quasi tutti i giorni,magari mi guardo anche in giro e qualche sorriso lo ricevo per strada, ma finisce li,un po di giorni fa vagavo senza meta, mi fermano due ragazze per chiedermi dov'era un locale dove fanno la farinata, era li a due passi, ma era chiuso così mi hanno chiesto se conoscevo un altro posto, mi è venuto in  mente e le ho accompagnate, ma poi arrivati bo le ho salutate e basta.


eh, lo vedi che rimorchi?!?!
je dovevi partì de numero di telefono, di invito, di parlantina, ammiccamenti, di energia POSITIVA...
prossima volta anche solo per esercizio fallo
mi sono stupita che uno per strada tipo candid camera invitava le donne a far sesso con lui...E ALCUNE JE CE STAVANO!!!
per dire che con un po' di faccia tosta ed intraprendenza il mondo è tuo e di tutti coloro che se lo prendono senza chiedere permesso


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> No, quello mi manca, io sono tatutato assai, perciò nell'immaginario universale un TAMARRO GALEOTTO


Con una specie di pinza bucata prendono la parte di pelle da bucare, poi con un bell'ago affondano...niente pistolettate!!  

Certo che Homer tatuato deve essere una figata!!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io esco di casa quasi tutti i giorni,magari mi guardo anche in giro e qualche sorriso lo ricevo per strada, ma finisce li,un po di giorni fa vagavo senza meta, mi fermano due ragazze per chiedermi dov'era un locale dove fanno la farinata, era li a due passi, ma era chiuso così mi hanno chiesto se conoscevo un altro posto, mi è venuto in  mente e le ho accompagnate, ma poi arrivati bo le ho salutate e basta.


mi hai ricordato 'sto finale :singleeye:
[video=youtube;WVQSkQD4QVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVQSkQD4QVA[/video]


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dietro la schiena ho tatuato un cazzo enorme e c'è scrittoAVANTI è PEGGIO....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny quoto tutto....MA NON TOCCARMI LE PIPPE.LE PIPPE SONO STATA LA MIA FORTUNA,IL MIO DETERRENTE PSICOLOGICO,PER NON AVERE DIPENDENZA DALLE DONNE,VIZIO SI, DIPENDENZA MAI.LE PIPPE SONO IL MIO CALMANTE,SONO LA MIA GRATIFICAZIONE,TOCCATEMI TUTTU MA LE PIPPE PROPRIO NO.



Ma no, direi che sono anche meglio delle canne.
Hanno gli stessi effetti rilassanti, ti portano un po' fuori, e non danno neppure problemi alla salute.
Tra l'altro sono pure gratis e non rischi nulla dal punto di vista legale. 
A meno che tu non le faccia in spiaggia a Riccione d'agosto, per carità.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con una specie di pinza bucata prendono la parte di pelle da bucare, poi con un bell'ago affondano...niente pistolettate!!
> 
> *Certo che Homer tatuato deve essere una figata!!! *



Il problema è trovare l'inchiostro adatto per la mia pelle gialla 


Vabbè ti faccio la foto del mio tatuaggio migliore


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io esco di casa quasi tutti i giorni,magari mi guardo anche in giro e qualche sorriso lo ricevo per strada, ma finisce li,un po di giorni fa vagavo senza meta, mi fermano due ragazze per chiedermi dov'era un locale dove fanno la farinata, era li a due passi, ma era chiuso così mi hanno chiesto se conoscevo un altro posto, mi è venuto in mente e le ho accompagnate, ma poi arrivati bo *le ho salutate e basta*.


... non potresti essere mio figlio, comunque.


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare l'inchiostro adatto per la mia pelle gialla
> 
> 
> Vabbè ti faccio la foto del mio tatuaggio migliore
> ...


C'hai un po' la faccia da culo eh!


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

*bender...*

ma come le hai salutate e basta ma perchèèèèèèèèè?

:facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Traccia ha detto:


> eh, lo vedi che rimorchi?!?!
> je dovevi partì de numero di telefono, di invito, di parlantina, ammiccamenti, di energia POSITIVA...
> prossima volta anche solo per esercizio fallo
> mi sono stupita che uno per strada tipo candid camera invitava le donne a far sesso con lui...E ALCUNE JE CE STAVANO!!!
> per dire che con un po' di faccia tosta ed intraprendenza il mondo è tuo e di tutti coloro che se lo prendono senza chiedere permesso



Traccia....questo non ha 12 anni capito?QUESTO DEVE IMPARARE IL LINGUAGGIO COMUNICATIVO DELLE DONNE...CHE è NA COSA DIVERSA.Deve capire,deve catalogarle,deve percepire...


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> ma come le hai salutate e basta ma perchèèèèèèèèè?
> 
> :facepalm:


Perchè è bender!MA ADESSO CI PENSO IO!


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> eh, lo vedi che rimorchi?!?!
> je dovevi partì de numero di telefono, di invito, di parlantina, ammiccamenti, di energia POSITIVA...
> prossima volta anche solo per esercizio fallo
> mi sono stupita che uno per strada tipo candid camera *invitava le donne a far sesso con lui...E ALCUNE JE CE STAVANO!!!*
> per dire che con un po' di faccia tosta ed intraprendenza il mondo è tuo e di tutti coloro che se lo prendono senza chiedere permesso


E io che ho detto?



PS Era Frank Matano se non sbaglio


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avere la tua collaborazione?
> Sincera:ti eccita di più un uomo brillante,sicuro,carismatico che ti guarda dentro e capisce.... o un pijanculo amorfo,senza spessore,inscuro e complessato?


tutta la vita con uno sicuro e carismatico! 

I lagnoni non li reggo,  se non li mando affanculo e sono fortunatI,  al limite tirano fuori la "mammina" (molto nascosta ) che c'e' in me....
pero' capisci che un "figlio" non mi attizza sessualmente? 
Proprio non.mi attizza. 


Oscuro, sono con te!


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè è bender!MA ADESSO CI PENSO IO!


eh ho capito che è Bender, ma cazzo, un conto è che le devi approcciare e sei timido e fai l'approcci da pijanculo coccoloso (sì, m'ha fatto morì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl e ok, ma se ci provano loro no.....


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> tutta la vita con uno sicuro e carismatico!
> 
> I lagnoni non li reggo,  se non li mando affanculo e sono fortunatI,  al limite tirano fuori la "mammina" (molto nascosta ) che c'e' in me....
> pero' capisci che un "figlio" non mi attizza sessualmente?
> ...


Ok,adesso io sto estremizzando i concetti,perchè poi diciamocela tutta,ti puoi anche mettere quello bravo accanto,ma alla lunga un pò di stronzaggine positiva ti manca....!E cazzo bender proprio non ti tira......e cazzo.Mi viene da sorridere a leggerti così....


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*BAN*



banshee ha detto:


> eh ho capito che è Bender, ma cazzo, un conto è che le devi approcciare e sei timido e fai l'approcci da pijanculo coccoloso (sì, m'ha fatto morì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl e ok, ma se ci provano loro no.....


Partiamo da un assunto!LA TIMIDEZZA è FISOLOGICA MA NON PAGA.Non ci sono cazzi.Anche io sono un timido,ma ho imparato a dissimulare l'imbarazzo con l'aggressività.Cazzo tu mi metti all'angolo?IO TI CI METTO DUE VOLTE.....
Ma c'è un ma...se trovo quello che non sente il colpo...poi sono cazzi....e li comincia il bello...


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,adesso io sto estremizzando i concetti,perchè poi diciamocela tutta,ti puoi anche mettere quello bravo accanto,ma alla lunga un pò di stronzaggine positiva ti manca....!E cazzo bender proprio non ti tira......e cazzo.Mi viene da sorridere a leggerti così....


Bender deve prima ammettere a se stesso che tutto sommato lui si piace così.   e capire che però così non potrà mai piacere ad una donna,manco a chi ha la croce rossa stampata in fronte.

capito questo,puoi fargli tutti i training che vuoi,ma fino a che non si guarda davvero allo specchio e capisce che o si fa frate o se vuole anche solo sperare che una donna lo calcoli,dalla fossa in cui si è nascosto deve uscire da solo.

tutto il resto è sofismo


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Partiamo da un assunto!LA TIMIDEZZA è FISOLOGICA MA NON PAGA.Non ci sono cazzi.Anche io sono un timido,ma ho imparato a dissimulare l'imbarazzo con l'aggressività.Cazzo tu mi metti all'angolo?IO TI CI METTO DUE VOLTE.....
> Ma c'è un ma...se trovo quello che non sente il colpo...poi sono cazzi....e li comincia il bello...


senti oscù, la timidezza è fisiologica e sono d'accordo, ma quando due ragazze ti approcciano e tu non fai nulla non sei timido, sei rincojonito. 

scusa Bender però porca miseria...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> *tutta la vita con uno sicuro e carismatico!
> 
> I lagnoni non li reggo*,  se non li mando affanculo e sono fortunatI,  al limite tirano fuori la "mammina" (molto nascosta ) che c'e' in me....
> *pero' capisci che un "figlio" non mi attizza sessualmente?
> ...


vabbè dai, ma quale donna risponderebbe il contrario? L'energia maschile attira la donna. Che non vuol dire essere stronzi, ovviamente. Anche se parecchie donne confondono le due cose, e non capendoci un cazzo poi dopo si lamentano che tutti gli uomini sono uguali.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Caro Bender,
> le donne bisogna saperle prendere.
> Un po' come una smartTV, sai che ci puoi fare un sacco di cose belle ma se non le sai manovrare rischi di non vedere neppure Raiuno. Che non sarebbe una gran perdita, per carità, ma almeno Sanremo... lo vedrai, no? Giusto per avere qualcosa di cui spettegolare il giorno dopo in ufficio.
> Allora, dai retta a me che non ho mai capito un cazzo di donne e proprio per questo posso dire la mia.
> ...


Quanto hai ragione!!!!!
Verissimo anche il maritarsi l'ex sfigato.....


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Lecter*



perplesso ha detto:


> Bender deve prima ammettere a se stesso che tutto sommato lui si piace così.   e capire che però così non potrà mai piacere ad una donna,manco a chi ha la croce rossa stampata in fronte.
> 
> capito questo,puoi fargli tutti i training che vuoi,ma fino a che non si guarda davvero allo specchio e capisce che o si fa frate o se vuole anche solo sperare che una donna lo calcoli,dalla fossa in cui si è nascosto deve uscire da solo.
> 
> tutto il resto è sofismo


E se si piace così è un coglione,e finisce che ho ragione io.Allora accetta che sei un coglione,e non sconfessarci i coglioni con le donne....!


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender vieniti a fare un giro sulla Metro a Roma che c'è di tutto, dalla bagascia alla cougar passando per Biancaneve :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender vieniti a fare un giro sulla Metro a Roma che c'è di tutto, dalla bagascia alla cougar passando per Biancaneve :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma basta pure un supermarket


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> senti oscù, la timidezza è fisiologica e sono d'accordo, ma quando due ragazze ti approcciano e tu non fai nulla non sei timido, sei rincojonito.
> 
> scusa Bender però porca miseria...


Due donne che ti approcciano...se non sei abituato....potresti andare in soggezione.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Bender vieniti a fare un giro sulla Metro a Roma che c'è di tutto, dalla bagascia alla cougar passando per Biancaneve :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SI,consiglio la metro a....sulla b....meglio di no all'inizio.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè dai, ma quale donna risponderebbe il contrario? L'energia maschile attira la donna. Che non vuol dire essere stronzi, ovviamente. Anche se parecchie donne confondono le due cose, e non capendoci un cazzo poi dopo si lamentano che tutti gli uomini sono uguali.


Certo 


Oscuro, per parlare in bianco e nero con Bender, ha messo due alternative. Ho risposto in base a quello.
nel suo thread Bender in qualche modo sembrava  contento di ispirare almeno compassione alla sua ex....qualunque cosa pur di una reazione. ....
sbagliatissimo. ...la compassione e' peggio pure dell'indifferenza,  secondo me


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

muoro....


ma dov'è la foto di Bender?


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> muoro....
> 
> 
> ma dov'è la foto di Bender?


sul suo profilo Simy!!! no te prego valla a vedè


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> 
> Oscuro, per parlare in bianco e nero con Bender, ha messo due alternative. Ho risposto in base a quello.
> ...


ECCO!Ma da uomo posso accettare di stare accanto ad una donna che per me prova compassione?ROBA DA DISFUNZIONE ERETTILE A VITA.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul suo profilo Simy!!! no te prego valla a vedè


vista!


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,consiglio la metro a....sulla b....meglio di no all'inizio.


Diciamo che la B in direzione Rebibbia può diventare troppo aggressiva, direzione Conca d'Oro c'è un giusto equilibrio di milf, ragazzuole e cougar


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Diciamo che la B in direzione Rebibbia può diventare troppo aggressiva, direzione Conca d'Oro c'è un giusto equilibrio di milf, ragazzuole e cougar


Ecco,io prendevo la metro b direzione da rebibbia....:rotfl:!Oggi sono da linea a....! Senti io adoro le cougar..e la cosa è anche ricambiata...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> 
> Oscuro, per parlare in bianco e nero con Bender, ha messo due alternative. Ho risposto in base a quello.
> ...


oscuro sta cercando di aiutarlo nel modo giusto, ma secondo me pretende troppo tutto assieme... ci manca l'invasione di campo allo stadio ed entrare in un campo rom col cartello: zingari di merda  con la foto di Salvini  ha ragione zadig, bisogna andare per gradi  

 vero, orribile


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Diciamo che la B in direzione Rebibbia può diventare troppo aggressiva, direzione Conca d'Oro c'è un giusto equilibrio di milf, ragazzuole e cougar


secondo me per Bender va bene la A direzione Anagnina... lì c è di tutto un po'... milfone, bimbominkia allegre...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

Ok Bender, ho visto la tua foto, nun me fa oscurizzà.
Puoi fa na macelleria de topa, e dai ragazzo, E DAI CAZZO!!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok Bender, ho visto la tua foto, nun me fa oscurizzà.
> Puoi fa na macelleria de topa, e dai ragazzo, *E DAI CAZZO!*!!


ci vorrebbe Ruggero, il padre di Gianluca


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok Bender, ho visto la tua foto, nun me fa oscurizzà.
> Puoi fa na macelleria de topa, e dai ragazzo, E DAI CAZZO!!!


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

Simy, che è sta svolta nell'avatar? me devo preoccupà?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Simy, che è sta svolta nell'avatar? *me devo preoccupà*?



no, perché?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, perché?


Era per dire. Sta guerriera comunque è meglio di Lamù.


----------



## Traccia (2 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *E io che ho detto?*
> 
> 
> 
> PS Era Frank Matano se non sbaglio



eh, non ho letto tuo post ancora...ora lo cerco 

l'ho visto l'altra sera dalla Bignardi, mi ha fatto morire dal ridere.  Bel personaggio. Anche molta testa.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Era per dire.* Sta guerriera *comunque è meglio di Lamù.


mi somiglia?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi somiglia?


eh, lo sguardo che te fuRmina c'è


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, lo sguardo che te fuRmina c'è


----------



## banshee (2 Aprile 2015)

*oscù*

senti il "forsennato pijanculo" lo posso riciclare? :sorriso2:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> senti il "forsennato pijanculo" lo posso riciclare? :sorriso2:


Io sono un artista,e un artista è sempre a disposizione di tutti,la sua arte deve essere un'arte condivisa,vissuta,assimilata,che artista sarei se no?
Puoi fare di me quello che vuoi.Ma ricorda e ricordate tutti,io vado preso a piccole dosi,genero molta dipendenza.


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

*ero  uscito*

visto che sembra non esca mai proprio oggi ho fatto un giro sempre con la ragazza di badoo e una sua amica, sono tornato ora,è stato un po un incubo, ora mi porto in pari col forum capita che a volte lascio la pagina aperta anche se non ci sono


----------



## drusilla (2 Aprile 2015)

Sei uscito bravo! Ma perché un incubo?


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> CAZZO NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sai cosa sia la farinata? pensa che qui a savona è l'unico posto dove oltre a farla di ceci la fanno anche di grano, comunque è tipo una pizzeria ma fanno solo farinata


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi hai ricordato 'sto finale :singleeye:
> [video=youtube;WVQSkQD4QVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVQSkQD4QVA[/video]


non era proprio così eh, mi hanno solo detto se sapevo dov'era un altro posto per caso mi è venuto in mente ma con le indicazioni magari non era detto ci arrivassero perchè era in un posto che non si nota, non facevo nulla ho pensato di accompagnarle , mi sono offerto io, poi mi hanno solo detto ma ti abbiamo fatto perdere tempo ho risposto di no che tanto stavo facendo un giro così,arrivati li le ho salutate, mica potevo auto invitarmi a mangiare con loro

	
	
		
		
	


	




forse avrei potuto darle un bigliettino col mio numero di telefono, ma erano in due e magari l'altra ci sarebbe rimasta male, e poi ci ho parlato solo 10 minuti


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> 
> 
> 
> PS Era Frank Matano se non sbaglio


si ma nessuna ha detto si nessuna e chi invitava era il più bello d'italia mica cazzi



banshee ha detto:


> senti oscù, la timidezza è fisiologica e sono d'accordo, ma quando due ragazze ti approcciano e tu non fai nulla non sei timido, sei rincojonito.
> 
> scusa Bender però porca miseria...


ma non mi hanno approcciato dai,dovevano andare veramente in quel locale era chiuso ed era pure strano perchè era tipo sabato, e mi hanno chiesto se conoscevo un altro posto dove facessero la farinata, potevo anche non saperlo ci ho dovuto pensare un po, non sono molti i posti dove fanno solo farinata.
dai se ogni persona che  chiede un informazione lo fa per approcciare non credo su


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oscuro sta cercando di aiutarlo nel modo giusto, ma secondo me pretende troppo tutto assieme... ci manca l'invasione di campo allo stadio ed* entrare in un campo rom col cartello: zingari di merda * con la foto di Salvini  ha ragione zadig, bisogna andare per gradi
> 
> vero, orribile


questo fa molto DIE HARD 3 duri a morire.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwpfSkB8nls


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

*ehm....*



danny ha detto:


> Caro Bender,
> le donne bisogna saperle prendere.
> Un po' come una smartTV, sai che ci puoi fare un sacco di cose belle ma se non le sai manovrare rischi di non vedere neppure Raiuno. Che non sarebbe una gran perdita, per carità, ma almeno Sanremo... lo vedrai, no? Giusto per avere qualcosa di cui spettegolare il giorno dopo in ufficio.
> Allora, dai retta a me che non ho mai capito un cazzo di donne e proprio per questo posso dire la mia.
> ...


all'ora io ho provato ad approcciare a 15 anni, ma ho scatenato solo risate e non avevo puntato alto non era la ragazza ambita da tutti era carina, normale semplice, poi siamo rimasti un anno intero nel gruppo c'era anche lei e tutti sapevano e le frecciatine e battutine sempre, poi l'anno dopo a spiaggia è arrivata la mia ex è venuta lei da me

	
	
		
		
	


	




 le ho detto va bene solo che eravamo in un gruppo di 10 persone a spiaggia e nessuno fidanzato tutti a fare i cretini gavettoni d'acqua beach volley e altro una delle estati più belle. be per 3 giorni di seguito l'ho salutata e basta perchè non volevo che gli altri sapessero che ero fidanzato, ripensandoci il motivo vero non lo so forse perchè pensavo che non potevo più divertirmi con gli altri bo, comunque dopo il terzo giorno a spiaggia lei è venuta da me mi ha preso per un braccio e mi ha detto adesso ti decidi o oggi o domani usciamo insieme oppure ciao.
ora so già cosa penserete.


----------



## drusilla (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma nessuna ha detto si nessuna e chi invitava era il più bello d'italia mica cazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Così ho rimorchiato mio marito, chiedendo che mi consigliasse dove andare a cena, mi ci ha portato lui incece di indicarmelo[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

*NO*



oscuro ha detto:


> Due donne che ti approcciano...se non sei abituato....potresti andare in soggezione.


mi hanno solo chiesto un informazione, potevo anche non sapere dove si trovasse un altro luogo, quello che cercavano loro era li a due passi ma chiuso, mi è venuto in mente che li a 300 metri c'è n'era un altro un po nascosto dietro a palazzi tutto li fine. la prossima volta giro con i biglietti da visita


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Così ho rimorchiato mio marito, chiedendo che mi consigliasse dove andare a cena, mi ci ha portato lui incece di indicarmelo[emoji12] [emoji12]



 




  va bè un caso dai,ma lo avevi già visto altre volte o l'hai puntato in strada così, scusa la curiosità


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Così ho rimorchiato mio marito, chiedendo che mi consigliasse dove andare a cena, mi ci ha portato lui incece di indicarmelo[emoji12] [emoji12]


La numero uno :up:
anche a me mi è capitato diverse volte (di sera) che alcuni mi chiedevano un posto dove andare bere qualcosa a milano. ...quando devo qualche suggerimento. ...poi scoprivo che ci volevano andare insieme a me e alla mia amica


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sei uscito bravo! Ma perché un incubo?


un incubo perchè oltre a girare 3 ore da pittarello e altri negozi ogni tan partivano dei rutti

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non da me

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi tra una conversavione e l'altra la sua amica così esce con ma voi due avete scopato
e lei che le altre volte era tranquillissima invece le risponde ma non so se glie la do, bo mi sembrava un altra persona,
ah nel mentre messaggiava con un altro con cui ha rapporti, va bè


----------



## drusilla (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè un caso dai,ma lo avevi già visto altre volte o l'hai puntato in strada così, scusa la curiosità


Era  mio primo giorno in Italia, era ora di cena, lui e suo amico si sono avvicinati, io e la mia amica stavamo commentando che sarebbe stato conveniente chiedere a "indigeni" del posto dove mangiare, io ho approffitato e ho chiesto, si sono offerti di accompagnarci. Ti dico altre due cose che dimostrano che quando un uomo ti punta una donna questa si scioglie nelle mutande: dopo ho saputo che avevano già cenato ma non hanno detto niente per poter accompagnarci. E quando ci siamo seduto al tavolo lui ha praticamente spostato l'amico per sedersi di fronte a me (ok leggermente cafone verso la mia amica e lui è sempre educatissimo ma la guerra è la guerra...)


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> La numero uno :up:
> anche a me mi è capitato diverse volte (di sera) che alcuni mi chiedevano un posto dove andare bere qualcosa a milano. ...quando devo qualche suggerimento. ...poi scoprivo che ci volevano andare insieme a me e alla mia amica


ma li erano i ragazzi che si facevano avanti e poi era per un aperitivo, una cena è diverso con due ragazze poi, dovevo davvero esordire con posso venire anche io,be per mè era l'equivalente di bestemmiare dentro san pietro:rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok Bender, ho visto la tua foto, nun me fa oscurizzà.
> Puoi fa na macelleria de topa, e dai ragazzo, E DAI CAZZO!!!


E' vero! Sei un bel ragazzo....
su, Bender!


----------



## Trinità (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Era  mio primo giorno in Italia, era ora di cena, lui e suo amico si sono avvicinati, io e la mia amica stavamo commentando che sarebbe stato conveniente chiedere a "indigeni" del posto dove mangiare, io ho approffitato e ho chiesto, si sono offerti di accompagnarci. Ti dico altre due cose che dimostrano che quando un uomo ti punta una donna questa si scioglie nelle mutande: dopo ho saputo che avevano già cenato ma non hanno detto niente per poter accompagnarci. E quando ci siamo seduto al tavolo lui ha praticamente spostato l'amico per sedersi di fronte a me (ok leggermente cafone verso la mia amica e lui è sempre educatissimo ma la guerra è la guerra...)


Puoi spiegare cosa intendi con " quando un uomo ti punta una donna si scioglie....."?
grazie


----------



## drusilla (2 Aprile 2015)

Oddio ma che età aveva questa di Badoo? Ti credo un incubo.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma li erano i ragazzi che si facevano avanti e poi era per un aperitivo, una cena è diverso con due ragazze poi, dovevo davvero esordire con posso venire anche io,be per mè era l'equivalente di bestemmiare dentro san pietro:rotfl:


Volendo puoi tutto.....Una giusta dose di sicurezza e ironia. ...e puoi invitarti dove vuoi....


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Era  mio primo giorno in Italia, era ora di cena, lui e suo amico si sono avvicinati, io e la mia amica stavamo commentando che sarebbe stato conveniente chiedere a "indigeni" del posto dove mangiare, io ho approffitato e ho chiesto, si sono offerti di accompagnarci. Ti dico altre due cose che dimostrano che quando un uomo ti punta una donna questa si scioglie nelle mutande: dopo ho saputo che avevano già cenato ma non hanno detto niente per poter accompagnarci. E quando ci siamo seduto al tavolo lui ha praticamente spostato l'amico per sedersi di fronte a me (ok leggermente cafone verso la mia amica e lui è sempre educatissimo ma la guerra è la guerra...)


comunque erano in due e pure voi,vedi il mio problema non è il rifiuto, ma il non voler provocare disagio altrui è stranissimo da spiegare, e poi la gente non gira con un cartello con su scritto single:mrgreen:
 		 			e poi io non ho praticamente approcciato mai.lo so una cosa che per tutti è semplice e banale per mè è una motagna. ma pensa a cos'è andare in un ascensore per un claustrofobico


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Volendo puoi tutto.....Una giusta dose di sicurezza e ironia. ...e puoi invitarti dove vuoi....


era una cena tra amiche, poi io associo l'essre troppo intrapendente all'arroganza alla spavalderia, scusa ma un approccio così diretto non ti fa pensare questo ci prova con tutte ed è pure arrogante non sa nulla di me, non gli ho fatto intendere nulla e si fa avanti così.


----------



## drusilla (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque erano in due e pure voi,vedi il mio problema non è il rifiuto, ma il non voler provocare disagio altrui è stranissimo da spiegare, e poi la gente non gira con un cartello con su scritto single:mrgreen:
> e poi io non ho praticamente approcciato mai.lo so una cosa che per tutti è semplice e banale per mè è una motagna. ma pensa a cos'è andare in un ascensore per un claustrofobico


Volevo con il mio esempio farti capire che le opportunità vanno prese. Quelle due ragazze che ti hanno chiesto indicazioni potevi accompagnarle e sarebbe uscita una serata diversa, in compagnia. Non è che devi cercare subito un grande amore e nemmeno forse scappava una "scop*ta" ma una serata piacevole a conoscere gente.


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Oddio ma che età aveva questa di Badoo? Ti credo un incubo.


25 anni, ma non dovete misurare tutti con l'età secondo me, comunque diciamo che faccio allenamento per fare conversazione e basta:mrgreen:


----------



## drusilla (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> 25 anni, ma non dovete misurare tutti con l'età secondo me, comunque diciamo che faccio allenamento per fare conversazione e basta:mrgreen:


Avrei detto più giovane. Ma hai ragione, tutto fa allenamento.


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' vero! Sei un bel ragazzo....
> su, Bender!


grazie per la botta di autostima, ma ho già detto che la foto è venuta bene,


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Volevo con il mio esempio farti capire che le opportunità vanno prese. Quelle due ragazze che ti hanno chiesto indicazioni potevi accompagnarle e sarebbe uscita una serata diversa, in compagnia. Non è che devi cercare subito un grande amore e nemmeno forse scappava una "scop*ta" ma una serata piacevole a conoscere gente.


ma le ho accompagnate ma fino al locale, poi autoinvitarmi così dal nulla credo sia troppo per chiunque anche per oscuro


----------



## Trinità (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> era una cena tra amiche, poi io associo l'essre troppo intrapendente all'arroganza alla spavalderia, scusa ma un approccio così diretto non ti fa pensare questo ci prova con tutte ed è pure arrogante non sa nulla di me, non gli ho fatto intendere nulla e si fa avanti così.


Quindi Io se chiedo ad una donna di uscire a cena per fare due chiacchiere mi dovrei sentire arrogante?
No, non credo, anzi sono sicuro che seppur rifiutasse una donna è comunque felice se qualcuno la invita a cena.
Quindi non c'è nulla di arrogante ne di spavaldo in queste cose.
Credo che il corteggiamento sia la parte più bella che un uomo possa dedicare ad una donna.
Perciò quando sarò definitivamente da solo corteggierò un'altra bellissima e dolcissima donna........
comunque vada, fidati che sarà lusingata......
ciao


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un incubo perchè oltre a girare 3 ore da pittarello e altri negozi ogni tan partivano dei rutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rutti????
Ma che schifo,  dai....!



drusilla ha detto:


> Oddio ma che età aveva questa di Badoo? Ti credo un incubo.


appunto!


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> grazie per la botta di autostima, ma ho già detto che la foto è venuta bene,


Ma che dici....hai dei begli occhi e bei lineamenti. ...


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi Io se chiedo ad una donna di uscire a cena per fare due chiacchiere mi dovrei sentire arrogante?
> No, non credo, anzi sono sicuro che seppur rifiutasse una donna è comunque felice se qualcuno la invita a cena.
> Quindi non c'è nulla di arrogante ne di spavaldo in queste cose.
> Credo che il corteggiamento sia la parte più bella che un uomo possa dedicare ad una donna.
> ...


ma se la conosci un po ci può anche stare ma dal nulla una cena è forse un po troppo impegnativa la cosa poi va bè se sei bread pitt allora ok puoi comportarti in qualsiasi modo.
forse nella mia fascia di età adesso è diverso, ma ho visto miei amici intorno ai 20 anni e li avevo anche io ma ero sistemato che venivano derisi, sbeffeggiati con frasi del tipo, ma davvero pensavi che uno come te potesse uscire con me o peggio. quindi io pensavo che l'approccio ci poteva stare conoscendo la persona per contatti comuni piano piano e sondando il terreno, c'è una vignetta di zero calcare che rappresenta questo stato d'animo


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se la conosci un po ci può anche stare ma dal nulla una cena è forse un po troppo impegnativa la cosa poi va bè se sei bread pitt allora ok puoi comportarti in qualsiasi modo.
> forse nella mia fascia di età adesso è diverso, ma ho visto miei amici intorno ai 20 anni e li avevo anche io ma ero sistemato che venivano derisi, sbeffeggiati con frasi del tipo, ma davvero pensavi che uno come te potesse uscire con me o peggio. quindi io pensavo che l'approccio ci poteva stare conoscendo la persona per contatti comuni piano piano e sondando il terreno, c'è una vignetta di zero calcare che rappresenta questo stato d'animo


Mi piace zero calcare.
comunque si può rischiare anche se non si e' come brad Pitt.  E anche gente come brad Pitt puo' ricevere due di picche. 
L'importante e' il tuo atteggiamento. ...devi prenderla con l'ironia giusta.  Non farne una cosa personale. ...vedila come pratica. ...allenamento. ...


----------



## Spot (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se la conosci un po ci può anche stare ma dal nulla una cena è forse un po troppo impegnativa la cosa poi va bè se sei bread pitt allora ok puoi comportarti in qualsiasi modo.
> forse nella mia fascia di età adesso è diverso, ma ho visto miei amici intorno ai 20 anni e li avevo anche io ma ero sistemato che venivano derisi, sbeffeggiati con frasi del tipo, ma davvero pensavi che uno come te potesse uscire con me o peggio. quindi io pensavo che l'approccio ci poteva stare conoscendo la persona per contatti comuni piano piano e sondando il terreno, c'è una vignetta di zero calcare che rappresenta questo stato d'animo


Zero Calcare è divertente ma è un depresso complessato.
Piano piano? Inizia col farla sentire desiderata una donna, che quello è il passo fondamentale, che tu sia cesso o no. Prima ci provi, poi viene il resto. Se no col piano piano una si rompe le scatole e se ne trova un altro più deciso.


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Zero Calcare è divertente ma è un depresso complessato.
> Piano piano? Inizia col farla sentire desiderata una donna, che quello è il passo fondamentale, che tu sia cesso o no. Prima ci provi, poi viene il resto. Se no col piano piano una si rompe le scatole e se ne trova un altro più deciso.


come faccio a far sentire desiderata una sconosciuta con cui non ho modo di interagire che comprando libri.
sono pieno di libri ora:carneval:
se le do una lettera no eh
comunque dicono che l'amore arrivi quando non si cerca, quindi va bene così, forse non sono deciso perchè è ancora troppo presto


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma che dici....hai dei begli occhi e bei lineamenti. ...


guarda se non fosse che poi passerei per egocentrico o narciso, posterei altre foto che mi hanno fatto.
credo di essere normale, nella media, ma la rottura mi ha un po destabilizzato.
i miei occhi sono un comunissimo castano e non sono nemmeno tanto in forma ,ma li è colpa mia quando ceni con mezzo chilo di tiramisù non sempre solo nei momenti più tristi, ma ora mi sto adoperando


----------



## Horny (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò Basta.Adesso mi ascolti e fai come cazzo ti dico io.
> Incominciamo da questo posto virtuale.VIA quel CAZZO di avatar,basta sto cazzo di robot che piange,via!
> Si cambia avatar,ti metti un bel leone,un bel felino,un ragno,uno squalo,un cazzo di animale,che sa il cazzo del fatto suo.Non incominciare con orsacchiotti,conglietti,animaletti da forsennato pijanculo.CHIARO?
> 
> ...


:rotfl:fantastico.
ora me lo rileggo


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un incubo perchè oltre a girare 3 ore da pittarello e altri negozi ogni tan partivano dei rutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma i rutti?????
Che cazzo!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*bender*

Allora mio bel coglionazzo pijanculo da strapazzo oggi sei contento?ti ho messo al centro del forum,domani mattina si cambia registro,basta con queste passeggiate da pijanculo domestico che cazzo devi fare da pittarello?Domani ti dico cosa devi fare,intanto preparati,vestiti bene,e cerca il più vicino centro anziani....


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora mio bel coglionazzo pijanculo da strapazzo oggi sei contento?ti ho messo al centro del forum,domani mattina si cambia registro,basta con queste passeggiate da pijanculo domestico che cazzo devi fare da pittarello?Domani ti dico cosa devi fare,intanto preparati,vestiti bene,e cerca il più vicino centro anziani....


da pittarello non ci volevo andare di certo io, ma è tappa obbligata un po per tutti, come l'ikea del resto, quando sono andato col mio migliore amico per prendere un materasso il 30 minuti eravamo già alle casse a pagare new record
si dai sono contento, però non è che domani mi butto dalla libraia e le dico, ciao se molto carina non so se sei impegnata ma nel dubbio vorrei provare a conoscerti


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma i rutti?????
> Che cazzo!!!


eh già, ma non indicano disinvoltura:rotfl:
e poi dai eravamo al mac donald ci stavano, ha iniziato una e l'altra le è andata dietro


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> da pittarello non ci volevo andare di certo io, ma è tappa obbligata un po per tutti, come l'ikea del resto, quando sono andato col mio migliore amico per prendere un materasso il 30 minuti eravamo già alle casse a pagare new record
> si dai sono contento, però non è che domani mi butto dalla libraia e le dico, ciao se molto carina non so se sei impegnata ma nel dubbio vorrei provare a conoscerti


Perchè no??


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> da pittarello non ci volevo andare di certo io, ma è tappa obbligata un po per tutti, come l'ikea del resto, quando sono andato col mio migliore amico per prendere un materasso il 30 minuti eravamo già alle casse a pagare new record
> si dai sono contento, però non è che domani mi butto dalla libraia e le dico, ciao se molto carina non so se sei impegnata ma nel dubbio vorrei provare a conoscerti


Domani vai a provocare una rissa al centro anziani e ti dico io cosa devi fare....di donne se ne discute più avanti,ora bisogna lavorare sul tuo io.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda se non fosse che poi passerei per egocentrico o narciso, posterei altre foto che mi hanno fatto.
> credo di essere normale, nella media, ma la rottura mi ha un po destabilizzato.
> i miei occhi sono un comunissimo castano e non sono nemmeno tanto in forma ,ma li è colpa mia quando ceni con mezzo chilo di tiramisù non sempre solo nei momenti più tristi, ma ora mi sto adoperando


Dai su ...
sei un bel ragazzo e stai cercando di demolire quello e' oggettivamente interessante.....

E se eri un cesso che facevi? !? EdDai!


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> eh già, ma non indicano disinvoltura:rotfl:
> e poi dai eravamo al mac donald ci stavano, ha iniziato una e l'altra le è andata dietro



Se vai dalla libraia mi raccomando l'ovatta nelle mutande,e poi che cazzo di modo di approcciare è?tu vai li sicuro e gli chiedi un consiglio su un libro,non deve capire che ti interessa,devi essere presente ma sfuggente,devi incuriosirla....!


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domani vai a provocare una rissa al centro anziani e ti dico io cosa devi fare....di donne se ne discute più avanti,ora bisogna lavorare sul tuo io.


ottima idea!
senti ma delle due tipe produttrici di rutti...? Che mi dici??

Direi anche che quando si trova due eruttamani che lo portano all'ikea o da pittarello, di mettersi le dita nel naso,  bersagliarle e di mandarle affanculo


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

*ha capito credo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Se vai dalla libraia mi raccomando l'ovatta nelle mutande,e poi che cazzo di modo di approcciare è?tu vai li sicuro e gli chiedi un consiglio su un libro,non deve capire che ti interessa,devi essere presente ma sfuggente,devi incuriosirla....!


credo che ha capito, ci sono andato troppe volte,sono pieno di libri da leggere
e pensare che prima andavo solo o quasi di ebook.
sono diventato un mezzo stolker,so che scooter ha e pensavo di lasciargli la lettera li, dai più sfuggente e misterioso di così:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ottima idea!
> senti ma delle due tipe produttrici di rutti...? Che mi dici??
> 
> Direi anche che quando si trova due eruttamani che lo portano all'ikea o da pittarello, di mettersi le dita nel naso,  bersagliarle e di mandarle affanculo


tanto non so se lo faceva apposta ma con la sua amica faceva finta pure di dimenticarsi o sbagliare il mio nome, alla sera una volta ci salutiamo su whats app e mi scrive che non è sola nel letto, senza che chiedessi, poi ho chiesto il perchè e mi ha detto che voleva essere sincera.


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh già, ma non indicano disinvoltura:rotfl:
> e poi dai eravamo al mac donald ci stavano, ha iniziato una e l'altra le è andata dietro


Ma sono due bestie dai!!!!
Ma di tutte le volte che sono andata al Mac con le mie amiche non ci siamo mai messe a fare gare di rutti!!!
Santo cielo!!!


----------



## Bender (2 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sono due bestie dai!!!!
> Ma di tutte le volte che sono andata al Mac con le mie amiche non ci siamo mai messe a fare gare di rutti!!!
> Santo cielo!!!


si io l'ho presa sul ridere, mai fatti rutti, forse giusto alle elementari e medie,però ero li e poi piano piano imparo a stare in mezzo alla gente, non a comportarmi come loro, ma ad essere più disinvolto e tranquillo, c'ero io con loro e li c'era abbastanza gente era quasi pieno, senza contare che facevano commenti su ogni persona che entrava e su come era vestita


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque erano in due e pure voi,vedi il mio problema non è il rifiuto, *ma il non voler provocare disagio altrui* è stranissimo da spiegare, e poi la gente non gira con un cartello con su scritto single:mrgreen:
> e poi io non ho praticamente approcciato mai.lo so una cosa che per tutti è semplice e banale per mè è una motagna. ma pensa a cos'è andare in un ascensore per un claustrofobico



Lo capisco benissimo.
Secondo me tu non ti stimi abbastanza, non ti reputi all'altezza di chi ti sta di fronte: niente di più falso.
I tuoi dubbi sono abbastanza normali e passano abituandosi ad approcciare altre persone.
Non sei uno stalker e qualsiasi donna oggi è capace di rispondere "no" a un approccio a cui non è interessata.
Potresti sorprenderti anche quanti "sì" potresti ottenere, però...


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se la conosci un po ci può anche stare ma dal nulla una cena è forse un po troppo impegnativa la cosa poi va bè se sei bread pitt allora ok puoi comportarti in quals*iasi modo.
> forse nella mia fascia di età adesso è diverso, ma ho visto miei amici intorno ai 20 anni e li avevo anche io ma ero sistemato che venivano derisi, sbeffeggiati con frasi del tipo, ma davvero pensavi che uno come te potesse uscire con me o peggio.* quindi io pensavo che l'approccio ci poteva stare conoscendo la persona per contatti comuni piano piano e sondando il terreno, c'è una vignetta di zero calcare che rappresenta questo stato d'animo



Le stronzette ci sono sempre state.
Una bella frase preparata prima che le metta a tacere... di donne è pieno il mondo e avendo tempo se ne trovano di migliori.
Non ti scoraggiare di fronte ai peggiori esemplari.
Lascia stare anche Badoo, per esempio.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> *come faccio a far sentire desiderata* una sconosciuta con cui non ho modo di interagire che comprando libri.
> sono pieno di libri ora:carneval:
> se le do una lettera no eh
> comunque dicono che l'amore arrivi quando non si cerca, quindi va bene così, forse non sono deciso perchè è ancora troppo presto


Le dici quello che pensi.
Che la trovi interessante, vuoi conoscerla e le chiedi se le va di uscire una sera con te, o a prendere un aperitivo, per fare quattro chiacchiere. E prima che dica sì o no le dai in mano un biglietto da visita col tuo numero di telefono
"se ti va chiamami", la saluti e vai via.
Rimarrà sorpresa ma... la curiosità la spingerà a chiamarti.
Forse.
E se non ti chiama, vabbè ci hai provato.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> all'ora io ho provato ad approcciare a 15 anni, ma ho scatenato solo risate e non avevo puntato alto non era la ragazza ambita da tutti era carina, normale semplice, poi siamo rimasti un anno intero nel gruppo c'era anche lei e tutti sapevano e le frecciatine e battutine sempre, poi l'anno dopo a spiaggia è arrivata la mia ex è venuta lei da me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io penso che eri giovane. Come tutti.
E hai fatto e provato le cose che più o meno fanno tutti.
Ora guarda avanti... di anni ne sono passati...
Non ti preoccupare di essere "all'altezza" delle tue aspettative, di deluderti, di ricevere rifiuti: statisticamente è normale. Non sei tu sbagliato, non è una questione personale. Ognuno si aspetta dall'altro delle cose che magari con alcune persone non trova, non esistono i "fighi" che van bene per tutti, non esiste il "più bello d'Italia" e gli altri non scopano... pensa che anche le donne che approcci hanno molti dubbi sulla loro avvenenza, sono insicure della loro bellezza, o anche... sono completamente cretine come quelle di Badoo. Ognuno recita la parte che ritiene migliore, ma dentro... quello lo devi scoprire tu cosa c'è. Dai, Bender: è una fase della vita che prende tutti, ce la puoi fare a superarla. OK? Hai 22 anni meno di me... parti già avvantaggiato... credimi.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Domani vai a provocare una rissa al centro anziani* e ti dico io cosa devi fare....di donne se ne discute più avanti,ora bisogna lavorare sul tuo io.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*COGLIONAZZO BUON GIORNO*

CoglionazzO ci siamo?OGGI DEVI FARE QUESTA COSA.

Preparati,portati un pennarello nero,prendi la macchina e te ne vai in autostrada,all'altezza di GENOVA NERVI,c'è un bel distrubutore dell'agip.

Entri dentro e te ne vai nel cesso,e qui con il tuo pennarello nero scrivi:BISEX,BELLA PRESENZA,CON ARCOBALENO DI 26 CM NELLE GIORNATE DI PIOGGIA,CERCA COMPAGNIA PER COLORIRE IL GRIGIORE DELLE TUE ORE DI MERDA ,E LASCI IL TUO NUMERO DI CELLULARE.INTORNO DISEGNI UNA SBERLA DI CARNE DA PAURA.CHIARO COGLIONAZZO?

Adesso mi chiederai perchè?perchè non devi essere il solito pijanculo serafico che non sa uscire da sitauzioni critiche.
Quindi voglio valutare cosa combini se ti chiama un camionista in calore.VAI E FAMMI SAPERE.


NEL POMERIGGIO te ne vai al centro aNziani,dove giocano a bocce,e durante la partita improvvisamente vai a pisciare sul boccino,poi sposti le verdi,poi pisci sulle rosse,insomma devi aizzare una bella rissa che DEVE CONCLUDERSI CON L'INTERVENTO DELLE FORZE DELL'ORDINE,a quel punto ti dichiari incapace di intendere e di volere...!
iN PRIVATO TI LASCIO IL MIO CELL E MI AGGIORNI.COGLIONAZZO VEDIAMO DI DARCI UNA MOSSA,IO GIà SONO SVEGLIO DALLE 06..E HO ALL'ATTIVO 120 KM...SVEGLIAAAA!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sono due bestie dai!!!!
> *Ma di tutte le volte che sono andata al Mac con le mie amiche non ci siamo mai messe a fare gare di rutti!!!*
> Santo cielo!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CoglionazzO ci siamo?OGGI DEVI FARE QUESTA COSA.
> 
> Preparati,portati un pennarello nero,prendi la macchina e te ne vai in autostrada,all'altezza di GENOVA NERVI,c'è un bel distrubutore dell'agip.
> 
> ...


Ma poveri anziani!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CoglionazzO ci siamo?OGGI DEVI FARE QUESTA COSA.
> 
> Preparati,portati un pennarello nero,prendi la macchina e te ne vai in autostrada,all'altezza di GENOVA NERVI,c'è un bel distrubutore dell'agip.
> 
> ...


...tanto poi quando lo blindano alle docce non c'è problema... è gia allenato col camionista


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Ragazzi*

RAGAZZI IN TUTTO QUESTO C'è UNA LOGICA,DEVE imparare a cavarsela.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non era proprio così eh, mi hanno solo detto se sapevo dov'era un altro posto per caso mi è venuto in mente ma con le indicazioni magari non era detto ci arrivassero perchè era in un posto che non si nota, non facevo nulla ho pensato di accompagnarle , m*i sono offerto io, poi mi hanno solo detto ma ti abbiamo fatto perdere tempo ho risposto di no che tanto stavo facendo un giro così,arrivati li le ho salutate, mica potevo auto invitarmi a mangiare con loro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè no... la buttavi lì... gli facevi un bel sorriso, un po' si, vero... per farvi perdonare invitatemi il pranzo  ti sfanculano? Difficile, ma comunque ci hai provato


----------



## banshee (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CoglionazzO ci siamo?OGGI DEVI FARE QUESTA COSA.
> 
> Preparati,portati un pennarello nero,prendi la macchina e te ne vai in autostrada,all'altezza di GENOVA NERVI,c'è un bel distrubutore dell'agip.
> 
> ...



muoio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CoglionazzO ci siamo?OGGI DEVI FARE QUESTA COSA.
> 
> Preparati,portati un pennarello nero,prendi la macchina e te ne vai in autostrada,all'altezza di GENOVA NERVI,c'è un bel distrubutore dell'agip.
> 
> ...


questo dato è molto autobiografico e non mi appartiene.
tra poco esco e vado col mio amico a fare il giro di consegne, anche li ne vedo molte di persone


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè no... la buttavi lì... gli facevi un bel sorriso, un po' si, vero... per farvi perdonare invitatemi il pranzo  ti sfanculano? Difficile, ma comunque ci hai provato


secondo me il massimo era lasciare il mio numero, era una cena tra amiche, magari erano pure impegnate entrambe e quella sera volevano parlare tra di loro


----------



## drusilla (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo me il massimo era lasciare il mio numero, era una cena tra amiche, magari erano pure impegnate entrambe e quella sera volevano parlare tra di loro


Magari... magari incece a loro faceva piacere..  non lo saprai mai perché non ti sei buttato. Ma secondo me era un gesto carino e anche se dicevano di no a loro avrebbe fatto piacere e un sorriso non te lo negavano di sicuro


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo me il massimo era lasciare il mio numero, *era una cena tra amiche, magari erano pure impegnate entrambe *e quella sera volevano parlare tra di loro


magari si, magari no...  che ne sai? Il non provare ti ha portato al no sicuro, questo è un fatto. Se ci provavi non sai mica come andava a finire


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Oh*



Bender ha detto:


> questo dato è molto autobiografico e non mi appartiene.
> tra poco esco e vado col mio amico a fare il giro di consegne, anche li ne vedo molte di persone


SEI ANDATO COGLIUONAZZO?Non ti appartiene?Aò MA NON è CHE DEVI DIRE SEMPRE LA VERITà.....è POI COSA TI FREGA è UN CESSO IN AUTOSTRADA NO?vedi di andare DAI.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> Magari... magari incece a loro faceva piacere..  non lo saprai mai perché non ti sei buttato. Ma secondo me era un gesto carino e anche se dicevano di no a loro avrebbe fatto piacere e un sorriso non te lo negavano di sicuro


Io quoterei il tutto,ma bender ha più di 30 anni....credo...!Cioè. va bene tutto. ma il pijanculo eversivo ha bisogno di un corso accelerato,se continuiamo così...fra dieci anni rimedia la prima scopata...


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io quoterei il tutto,ma bender ha più di 30 anni....credo...!Cioè. va bene tutto. ma il pijanculo eversivo ha bisogno di un corso accelerato,se continuiamo così...fra dieci anni* rimedia la prima scopata*...


guarda che ho avuto altre due persone con cui sono andato nel giro di un mese, non è quello il problema e per ora non ne sento il bisogno impellente, ed è un po strano, perchè prima quando stavamo ancora insieme mi sarebbe andato bene anche ogni giorno e dopo un mesetto iniziava a pesarmi l'astinenza


----------



## zadig (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò Basta.Adesso mi ascolti e fai come cazzo ti dico io.
> Incominciamo da questo posto virtuale.VIA quel CAZZO di avatar,basta sto cazzo di robot che piange,via!
> Si cambia avatar,ti metti un bel leone,un bel felino,un ragno,uno squalo,un cazzo di animale,che sa il cazzo del fatto suo.Non incominciare con orsacchiotti,conglietti,animaletti da forsennato pijanculo.CHIARO?
> 
> ...


approvo tuttissimo, trane sul fatto che zadig è forte.
Ma giustissimo mandarlo affanculo ogi volta che scrive, insultando tuttam la sua generazione passata e pure futura, se mai ci sarà.
Bender, testaccia di cazzo piagnucoloso e zerbineggiante, è il momento della rivolta e diventare er nero!


----------



## zadig (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che ho avuto altre due persone con cui sono andato nel giro di un mese, non è quello il problema e per ora non ne sento il bisogno impellente, ed è un po strano, perchè prima quando stavamo ancora insieme mi sarebbe andato bene anche ogni giorno e dopo un mesetto iniziava a pesarmi l'astinenza


no, ti pesavano i coglioni.
E gli spermatozio li dentro, poverini, da girini stavano diventando ranocchie.
Abbi pietà di loro e scopa di più!
E rompi il cazzo a lecter, che ha un archivio di figa da paura!


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, ti pesavano i coglioni.
> E gli spermatozio li dentro, poverini, da girini stavano diventando ranocchie.
> Abbi pietà di loro e scopa di più!
> E rompi il cazzo a lecter, che ha un archivio di figa da paura!


ma perchè Lecter? alle volte sembra l'alter ego di perplesso da come ne parlate, altre una persona a parte, lecter era il nick precedente di perplesso?
forse è difficile da capire, ma per ora anche se capitasse,potrei continuare finchè ho le forze senza arrivare al dunque,non c'è quel crescendo di intensità che c'era prima, sarà il periodo, forse adesso qualcosa è cambiato, se capiterà si vedrà


----------



## zadig (3 Aprile 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perchè Lecter? alle volte sembra l'alter ego di perplesso da come ne parlate, altre una persona a parte, lecter era il nick precedente di perplesso?
> forse è difficile da capire, ma per ora anche se capitasse,potrei continuare finchè ho le forze senza arrivare al dunque,non c'è quel crescendo di intensità che c'era prima, sarà il periodo, forse adesso qualcosa è cambiato, se capiterà si vedrà


fatti un clistere di peperoncino e vai, basta scuse!

Lecter... ti auguro di non farlo diventare tale.


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

*già*



zadig ha detto:


> *fatti un clistere di peperoncino e vai, basta scuse!*
> 
> Lecter... ti auguro di non farlo diventare tale.


scuse, ma se capita la ragazza che davvero ci crede e vuole una storia seria, io ci vado e poi non me la sento di continuare, farei la figura del solito approfittatore, di quello che proprio non sono e questo non mi va, senza contare eventuali casini e scenate, di esperienza io non ne ho mai con gli amici ci parlo e mi raccontano le loro.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> scuse, ma se capita la ragazza che davvero ci crede e vuole una storia seria, io ci vado e poi non me la sento di continuare, farei la figura del solito approfittatore, di quello che proprio non sono e questo non mi va, senza contare eventuali casini e scenate, di esperienza io non ne ho mai con gli amici ci parlo e mi raccontano le loro.



Bender i tuoi amici adesso siamo noi,ADESSO SI è ACCESA LA LUCE...sei andato a genova nervi?


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender i tuoi amici adesso siamo noi,ADESSO SI è ACCESA LA LUCE...sei andato a genova nervi?


perchè poi a nervi,e non a brignole o principe, tu sei parecchio lontano, hai tirato un posto a caso o c'è di più?
che poi mi fisso pure sui particolari prendendoli seriamente


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> perchè poi a nervi,e non a brignole o principe, tu sei parecchio lontano, hai tirato un posto a caso o c'è di più?
> che poi mi fisso pure sui particolari prendendoli seriamente



Tre anni fa dalle tue parti è successo un pò di casino....!Sono dovuto venire su,mi avevano detto 3 giorni...poi sono diventati 7....genova nervi...c'è un motivo....ma ti scrivo in privato....


----------



## Bender (3 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tre anni fa dalle tue parti è successo un pò di casino....!Sono dovuto venire su,mi avevano detto 3 giorni...poi sono diventati 7....genova nervi...c'è un motivo....ma ti scrivo in privato....


va bè non voglio mica i particolari, è che cerco sempre una ragione in tutto.
3 anni non mi risulta ma parecchi di più si va bè


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> va bè non voglio mica i particolari, è che cerco sempre una ragione in tutto.
> 3 anni non mi risulta ma parecchi di più si va bè



La storia del porto?


----------

